# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  vendo terreno 8 hectareas de cacao en produccion

## agrosilvestre

vendo terreno en Tocache - san martin , 8 hectáreas de cacao en producción, arboles frutales variados como palta, sapote, cítricos, etc. tiene agua permanente, buena ubicación, carretera, etc.  cl. 996-576740, 944609419 etc. nsv_0407hotmail.comTemas similares: Vendo terreno de 2 hectáreas en pacasmayo vendo Terreno VENDO TERRENO DE 3.9 Has EN CAÑETE Artículo: Perú sumaría 100 mil hectáreas de producción de cacao en próximos cinco años Vendo terreno mala

----------

